# Rescue Me - GTA - Mini Dwarf



## Rabbit Hero (Jan 13, 2017)

Hello Everyone!

Princess is a four-year-old mini dwarf mix. She was rescued from a small hording situation where she would go days without clean water, and often she would go without food. She is spayed, litter trained and very social. Like most rabbits she doesn't like to be picked up too often but loves to have her head rubbed. She loves to explore her surroundings and and toss anything with a bell inside! Princess would do well in a home with another fixed bunny, she gets along well with both males.and females. 

If you are interested in adopting Princess please contact [email protected]

Thank you!


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 1, 2017)

You might want to move this post to the "Rescue Me" section rather than here (Rescue Stories). This is the place for people who have already rescued rabbits to give their follow up story.


----------



## Watermelons (Feb 1, 2017)

Blue eyes said:


> You might want to move this post to the "Rescue Me" section rather than here (Rescue Stories). This is the place for people who have already rescued rabbits to give their follow up story.


 
Moved, but good reminder for the OP


----------

